# Screwed up the handle



## Seffers93 (Sep 11, 2020)

Hey guys,

Quick question. I screwed up a handle on this santoku I'm making. It's all sorts of uneven. Just wondering.. would the best way to get the scales off be to heat the epoxy? Or should I just take a chisel to it? Would heating the handle ruin the heat treat?

Thanks in advance.

- Seth


----------



## ian (Sep 11, 2020)

The consensus here seems to be that heating it up to 200F is generally just fine, although some people are more cautious and do 180 or something. Most tempering is done at 300+ F.

And yes, depending on the epoxy heat can soften it and make it easier to remove.

That said, all my knowledge here is theoretical. There have been many threads about this, though, and they all say essentially what’s above, so probably you can go ahead and bake it in a low oven, or even boil the handle.

Edit: ah yes, I missed that you made the entire knife, so presumably you know what you tempered at, unless it’s from a heat treated blank.


----------



## Bensbites (Sep 11, 2020)

You can heat the blade below the temperature you tempered to without any issue.


----------



## Seffers93 (Sep 11, 2020)

Makes sense!! Thanks guys!


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Sep 11, 2020)

Scales on a Tang?
U can soak it in epoxy for a few hours
Or Take a heat gun to it 

Or place handle inside a zip lock plastic bag and put it into boiling water


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 11, 2020)

I spent a while trying to remove an epoxy-ed handle the other day, and found for mine that boiling was what worked. (I didn't use a plastic bag, just held it by the blade in a rolling kettle.)


----------



## Seffers93 (Sep 12, 2020)

I ended up sticking it in the oven well below my tempering temperature. I got the scales to pop off with a little chisel tap! I’ll try boiling water next time and see if it’s any easier/quicker.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 12, 2020)

Hopefully there won't be a next time.


----------



## Seffers93 (Sep 13, 2020)

Dave Martell said:


> Hopefully there won't be a next time.



Oh right!! Let’s hope not!


----------

